# Witness (Lanner Group) Program Language?



## killpaddy (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone know what language the production simulation program, Witness (by Lanner group), uses? And where I could get some help learning it. I think it's similar to <ACRONYM title="visual basic for applications">VBA</ACRONYM> but its not exactly the same and Witness doesnt give you any hints.​


----------



## Andrew Poulsom (Dec 11, 2012)

It seems you can use VBA or C#. Maybe Lanner can give you more information:

WITNESS Process Simulation Modelling & Optimisation Software


----------

